# US retirement income and final retirement just down the road



## pugbarney (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting site, so if I may I could use some advice. I am a 55 year old I retired from the US Air Force back in 94 and have been drawing a retirement income every since which will continue until I die. Currently it is about 27000 US before taxes indexed to inflation (there and here- since i moved to Canada back in 99). Currently I work part-time and earn app 27000 annually. I am elgible for US social security and QPP, old age payments.

Given that the home will be paid for prior to final retirement and I don't have to replace the income I am already receiving from my earlier retirement will I be able to leave the job without additional contributions to a TFSA OR RRSP. Most calculators I have tried indicate no that I will be ok but I am not sure,

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It is impossible to comment without some knowledge of your budget or expenses.

- USD27k
- QPP
- OAS
- US SS
Total $45k?

Looks OK given that your spending will likely drop from the current $55k+ when you enter retirement.


----------

